# My 1962 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV and my 1961 Schwinn Panther III



## cyberpaull (Feb 24, 2013)

Two of my best finds in middleweights.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2013)

*schwinns*

i love your middleweights.a have a 59 jaguar mark IV in radiant blue waiting to be reconditioned this spring


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 25, 2013)

*Schwinns*

They are really nice looking bikes!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

These Bikes always look amazing. Every time I look at a bike that has 25 pounds of chrome on it i seem to grow a big smile.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 27, 2013)

*cyberpaull*

Cyberpaull...
 That red Jag is just gorgeous! That is the best color for that bike...............Wayne


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 6, 2013)

*How about adding*



cyberpaull said:


> Two of my best finds in middleweights.
> 
> View attachment 85879 View attachment 85880




I got it from a really cool guy in Redondo Beach named Warren, who got it from a guy named Brandon in West LA...


----------



## cyberpaull (Mar 7, 2013)

*That is true*



Warren Cucarullo said:


> I got it from a really cool guy in Redondo Beach named Warren, who got it from a guy named Brandon in West LA...




I will try not to be so vague next time.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you believe that.


----------



## jjceph (Mar 8, 2013)

*So...it is...?*

Talking about the Jag...it's a coaster brake with a hand front brake? Do you know what was the original format of the bike?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Mar 20, 2013)

It's original. It was an option that you could order your bike from the factory with this setup, for about an extra $1.50, back in the day.

Jim.


----------

